

Ask HN: Best Android phone for developer? - me-so-stupid

Can&#x27;t choose which android phone is best for development and daily use.
======
michaelpinto
It depends on your target market. For example if you're making an app for
early adopters you'd want to go with a high end model, but if you're doing
something for the mass market you might want to look at what's popular.

It might also depend on what country your market is in since say the most
popular Android phone in China won't be the most popular Android phone in
Europe.

Something else to keep in mind about the Android market is how fragmented it
is in terms things like screen size. So with that in mind in an ideal world
you may want to have several phones to test on.

------
TheCams
Might sound like a stupid answer, but probably using the most widespread model
as a development platform is the best way to start with. Then you'll have to
test your app on different models anyway.

